# Wrench dropped on enamel steel tub, oops.



## FluidDruid (Oct 22, 2010)

Symmons valve replacement from the front in tile enclosure with repair plate. That sucks.. New shower arm... no problem. Tool drops from there and chips the enamel.. pinky nail size chip. What a way to finish the day.
Anyone know of any repair/touch up kits available for this? I'm seeing some on amazon, etc. but unsure which is best.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Porcelain paint found at you local home center.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

good repair's ... nope but if you were lucky enough to keep the chip you could try glueing it on with some enamal paint .. which they sell at most home centers but if it was for a paying customer .... start apoligzing .

Lifer


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

look on craigslist or kijiji and see if you got a tub sprayer in your area that can do a quick chip repair for cheap and CASH or talk to the customer and say i'll pay half for a spray of your tub.. see if that fly.. email a bunch of them and get a good price and play wit them.. CASH ... theres alot in my area and there not bad.. better then it comng back n bitin your ass.


----------



## G3farms (Oct 29, 2010)

no need to go the hack route of "trying" to rig a quick repair, just man up and get it done right the first time.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Better to fess up.....:yes:

The homeowner and the boss will scream less that way. Trust me, I know...

I once knocked a quart of purple primer and a quart of cement which were duct taped together into a brand new one piece fiberglass tub/shower.

See, I had just passed my rough in inspection and was glueing on my vent extensions through the roof when it happened.........


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> Better to fess up.....:yes:
> 
> The homeowner and the boss will scream less that way. Trust me, I know...
> 
> ...


No tubs,showers until all overhead glueing is done


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> No tubs,showers until all overhead glueing is done


:laughing: Sure.... I know that _now_.......:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

greenscoutII said:


> Better to fess up.....:yes:
> 
> The homeowner and the boss will scream less that way. Trust me, I know...
> 
> ...


How do you pass a rough inspection if the plumbing ain't done?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

FluidDruid said:


> Symmons valve replacement from the front in tile enclosure with repair plate. That sucks.. New shower arm... no problem. Tool drops from there and chips the enamel.. pinky nail size chip. What a way to finish the day.
> Anyone know of any repair/touch up kits available for this? I'm seeing some on amazon, etc. but unsure which is best.


 
Being a steel tub, won't it rust in the years to come?

When I did new construction plumbing in developments of cookie-cutter homes, we had chips in the steel tubs alot. The guys who did the patch repairs told me they won't warranty a spot repair below the water line.:no:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I just f-ed up the front right part of the skirt and need to fix someway before anyone notices, or maybe I should just say it and have another one ordered...


----------

